# Animation



## LupisTenebris (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey everyone, 
I'm having HEAPS of trouble trying to find a program that's free to make animations. I'm going to draw all frames in a program called FireAlpaca but i want to import each drawing into another program to create the animation. Pretty much all I'm looking for is a PC version of Flipagram that can go at least 30 frames per second. 
Thank you!


----------

